# Database error



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Did the forum go down tonight? I got a Database error message for about half an hour tonight and couldn't get on.

I thought I had done something wrong, and had been banned!

(I also thought that you might have thought I had two profiles since my husband recently joined, and used my computer to post. LOL)

If (hopefully not when) I am banned, what message will I get, if any?

IMFAR


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You are not banned 

If you were you could not post here. You would also get a message telling you why you were banned and for how long.

I've had some database errors once in a while. There was a day last week that if I tried to get a list of someone's posts I got a db error. The next day everything worked just fine.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Whew....... I even called LifeLock


----------

